# Unterschied Tracer - Carbine



## trialsin (26. November 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher welches der beiden ich mir zulegen soll....Zur Wahl stehen das Tracer 2 in Works blue in Größe M oder das Carbine in dem schicken rot....allerdings bin ich mir so unsicher. Für das Tracer spricht in meinen Augen, dass ich mein Chris King BB und die Atlas FR Kurbeln weiter nutzen kann, aber auch das Carbine übt einen gewissen Reiz auf mich auf.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand auf die Sprünge helfen!!!


----------



## geosnow (15. Dezember 2011)

ISCG 05? Bikepark? Eigene Farbe? brauchst du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (16. Dezember 2011)

mein carbine ist beim shop angekommen, wird gerade fakturiert und dann kann ichs abholen, gesehen hab ichs schon und gewogen auch 

2.6kg mit Dämpfer, Sattelklemme, Ausfallenden 135mm, Grösse M, Farbe rot.

Ich kann nur sagen, das Teil ist der Hammer!!! Wird für meine Freundin aufgebaut werden.

Bilder schick ich sofort ich welche gemahct habe natürlich.

Zu dir: Was willst du mit dem teil machen? Carbin ist um fast 1 kg leichter als ein Tracer 2!!! Tracer 2 mittlerweile eher als Enduro/Freeride light zu betrachten, wobei Carbine immer noch AllMountain/Enduro ist mMn. Trotz des guten Preise bei der B*ikeinsel, aber da ist doch einiges um zu einem Tracer 2 ....

Meine Meinung? Meine Freundin hat bis jetzt ein signalblue Tracer und wird mit dem Carbine sicher noch glücklicher werden, da sicher um mehr als 1.5kg leichter bei selbem Einsatzzweck: Touren, technisch und hochalpin, sänftenfeeling 

ich finde bei dem gewicht vom Tracer 2 sollte man eigentlich mehr federweg haben, denn das Slopestyle deckt Bikepark und tricky sachen ab, das grobe wird vom Uzzi abgedeckt... wer braucht dann noch das Tracer 2, wenn ein Carbnie die AllMountain Fraktion so perfekt bedient???


----------



## trialsin (16. Dezember 2011)

Das Tracer 2 müssen sie im Angebot haben, weil viele kein Carbon mögen und sie da durch an Santa Cruz Kunden verlieren würde


----------



## geosnow (16. Dezember 2011)

Seit wann sind 600g 1kg?


----------



## zet1 (16. Dezember 2011)

wieso 600g?

Tracer 2 hat ca 3.5kg mittlerweile, je nach farbe und Grösse auch mehr


----------

